# How many embroys put back at 40 +



## fi123 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all, just wondered those that have had a BFP with their own eggs at over 40, how many embryo's did you have put back?

I had egg collection yesterday and have four good embryos at the moment.  I would like get three put back if they are all still good quality by Thursday, want to make the most of this opportunity as will probably be our last attempt.  Have had two put back on previous occasions and no joy.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

Not had treatment myself but the stats say that at over 40 you should go for 3 if they will let you to give yourself the best possible chance.

Good luck!!!

Ruth


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

We've not sustained a BFP yet (lots of early mcs/chem pgs) but we are currently having another IVF and we plan to have 3 embryos put back this time as I am 40....actually hope to get to blastocyst again and will be requesting 3 blasts if we have them, otherwise it will be 3 day 3 embies and we've asked for assisted hatching again if we have day 3 transfer.

Great news on getting 4 good embies....lots of luck to you  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me butting in, fi123 we seem to be the same i got 6 eggs from EC on monday and have 4 fertilised, 3 really good ones and 1 not so good ant our clinic have asked if we wanted 3 put back this time since i am now 40, we always said that we would only ever have 2 put back but have changed our minds now, as i won't have any to freeze the thought of letting 1 good one perish just upsets me to much so we made the decision this morning to change it to 3, so here goes tomorrow 3 little beans put back and just hope that at least 1 sticks for us anything else will just be a bonus

hope all goes well for you

teresa xx


----------



## Claire149 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi there
I'm 40 (41 on Sunday )
Age 40,  IVF #2, I had 3 embryos put back but unfortunately had a mmc.
Age 40, IVF #3, I again had 3 put back and conceived twins. 1 twin heartbeat stopped at 7w+4 but the other kept going. I am 31 weeks now with a healthy girl.
I would recommend having 3 put back.
Wishing you all the very best of luck
Claire
x


----------



## fi123 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks very much, going to go for the three to be put back, all being well and the Dr agrees.

Wishing everyone the best of luck x


----------



## fi123 (Feb 21, 2009)

Had a call from my clinic to say have 3 very good embryos at this stage so will take them to blast but will only allow 2 to be put back.  So fingers crossed all is well on Saturday.

Teresa hope your transfer went well.


----------



## Andrianna_uk (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello ladies,
I am also 40 and plan to put back 3 embryos if all OK until ET.
I just had my 12th day of stims scan. 8 follicles- 6 of them good size (14mm to 22mm)
My EC is scheduled for Wednesday 2pm.

Teresa, fi123, Good luck with your 2ww!       

Andrianna x


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to say we did our 1st IVF May 09 when I was 41 and only had 2 put back BFN, then we did another fresh cycle Aug 09 again BFN, on Tuesday I had FET and again had 3 put back and keeping everything crossed hope all works out for everyone 

Kathy xxxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I have given all you lovely ladies bubbles. Good luck . x


----------



## Andrianna_uk (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi ladies,

good luck with your OTD!

I had 3 2nd day embies transferred today. 
2 x grade 2 4cells and 1 x grade 3 3cells
Please stay


----------

